
"Maybe it’s time to move on from the Commodore 64 software" - bkudria
http://forkbombr.net/apples-bertrand-serlet-x11-excluded-in-lion/
======
rbanffy
I didn't read the same as the author in the e-mail. It seemed like a humorous
comment.

Anyway, porting Vice from X to OSX shouldn't be a big problem.

~~~
Maci
It isn't, a cocoa / quartz friendly port is already partly done and runs well
as long as you don't need all the esoteric functions that VICE offers.
Binaries available on the VICE page.

For the really concerned, Xquartz is the basis for X11.app which is openly
available from MacOSForge so X11 as a whole isn't going to disappear anytime
soon it may just require a bit more effort to get running.

------
hatfork
Not sure why you're surprised. Apple's general mantra is "we know the best, if
you don't like it, go fuck yourself".

(mac user myself)

~~~
mkramlich
A $300B market cap suggests they just might know best. :)

------
blocke
I read it as:

"Why is this crap in my INBOX? Really?"

I'm sure the least compelling reason to keep X11 on Mac is because someone
wants to use a C64 emulator. :)

------
pyre

      <steve_jobs> Commodore64 software? Running on *my* platform?!
      * steve_jobs deletes X11.app from MacOSX_Lion_RC1
    

[ Yes, I know that Jobs didn't send the email, this is just in jest. ]

------
ssdsa
As long as there are enough C64 enthusiasts, there will always be someone who
is going to port VICE (or some other C64 emulator) to a new platform, no
matter what "Windowing System" that platform has got.

------
edwingustafson
GPL + Quartz <http://www.dirkwhoffmann.de/virtualc64/>

------
Skeletor
Ghostbusters on C64 was the best game ever. If Lion won't support it, I just
won't upgrade.

~~~
brehaut
Seriously, if you wasted the 80s playing C64 games, it is no wonder that He-
Man was always getting the jump on you.

------
archgrove
It rather doesn't matter. The X11 that Apple ships is effectively
<http://xquartz.macosforge.org/>, so if they drop it (which I doubt), it's one
short download away.

~~~
Someone
It would surprise me if Lion shipped with X11.

It also would surprise me if X11 weren't in the Mac App store when Lion ships
or shortly afterwards.

For me, open questions are a) will that be an Apple product? and b) free or a
couple of bucks?

------
bonaldi
I'm much more concerned about them killing Rosetta than I would be about them
dropping X.

